# Best glue for antlers?



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

What's the best glue for gluing antlers back on a mount. This buck dropped both sides when I shot it and the taxi just glued them back on the scull cap. They fell off after a few years and I tried twice with epoxy glues to put them back on, but they keep falling off after a few years(maybe 5 or 6). Are the gorilla glues good for this, and which one to get? Any other ideas?
Also, would it be good for gluing the teeth on a euro mount? 
Thanks.


----------



## PaPaBob (Aug 5, 2006)

If it is just a skull cap I would drill thru from the underside of the cap and into the antlers as they would be perfectly placed. Then reglue and use a screw to secure them to the cap. there needs to be something running between the antler and the cap. I had an antler tine that broke off fixed by the taxidermist and he drilled both ways and glued a small metal rod thru both pieces. 

Good luck.


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

25ft-up said:


> What's the best glue for gluing antlers back on a mount. This buck dropped both sides when I shot it and the taxi just glued them back on the scull cap. They fell off after a few years and I tried twice with epoxy glues to put them back on, but they keep falling off after a few years(maybe 5 or 6). Are the gorilla glues good for this, and which one to get? Any other ideas?
> Also, would it be good for gluing the teeth on a euro mount?
> Thanks.



If you use gorilla glue, they won't come apart again. (the clear brown looking stuff, not the wood glue) The glue is water activated---brush it on one side and moisten the other side then clamp overnight. It will expand like spray foam, and you may need to remove some of the foam if it pops out the edge(it will scrape off easily). Gorilla glue is good for almost anything. Best stuff i've ever used. Don't get it on your hands either or it will be there for a couple days.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks PaPaBob and OHIOBUCK. I wish the taxidermist had driven a screw thru the cap before setting it in the mount. I'll have to put a stud in the antler, but will have to drill the hole in the cap bigger than the stud, and fill it with glue, so I can set the antlers at the right angle. 
Thanks for the warning about the glue expanding, so I can tape off the hair around it.


----------

